# Pyrenees and Biarittz



## barryd

Hi Folks!

We are currently in the Hautes Pyrenees at Cauterets and having what can only be described as the times of our lives. What a fantastic Place this is.

Tomorrow we will be visiting Gavarnie and then the plan was to slowly head towards Biarritz. 

Are there any must see places between here and the coast?

Does anyone know of any great Aires or little (cheap) campsites perhaps a few miles away from the town and the coast (we have a bike and prefer quieter places to stay)?

We want to visit San Sebastian over the border in Spain. Are we best leaving the van in France and using the scooter? I heard they are not that MH Friendly and certainly when we went over the border on the Med side there was virtually nowhere to park the van!

Went up on the little cable car yesterday to the ski slopes, what a laugh. We enjoyed it so much the chap at the bottom let us go around again for free! 

Weather has been brilliant since leaving calais and sometimes very hot down here. Had one rubbish day 3 days ago but spent the afternoon driving.

Cheers all and dont work to hard!!!!


----------



## cater_racer

There's a great Aire just south of Biarritz, with EHU and water etc.

Get there mid afternoon, it fills up about 17:00Hrs

A bus into town runs from the bus stop about 100mtrs away.

Don't take the MH into town, it's very busy.


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the reply. The farther away the better as we have a scooter. I find that the busy Aires are within walking distance of the towns or attractions and are usually not that attractive. Ideally we like to stay between 2 and 10 miles from a place somewhere quiet and just use the bike. Parking is not a problem anywhere as scooters just seem to be allowed to park where they like!


----------



## Zube

We came back this way from Spain last month. Not an aire but there is a lovely campsite at Urrugne very close to the border. It is close to Hendaye and St Jean de Luz. 
St Jean de Luz is a must see - there is an aire in St Jean de Luz but it looked a bit tight and is sandwiched between the TGV and a very busy road. Also stopped at the aire in Biarritz which is 20 minute walk to town but just across the road from lovely beaches and coastal walks. 
A lovely part of France but don't have a coffee on the front at Biarritz - 6.60 euros for two!!

Regards, Sue


----------



## barryd

Many thanks for the useful info.

I think I might avoid the aire next to the trains!

Regards
Barry


----------



## steco1958

You enjoy yourselves,,,,hope the axle is ok !!!!!

Steve


----------



## barryd

steco1958 said:


> You enjoy yourselves,,,,hope the axle is ok !!!!!
> 
> Steve


Cheers

It seems fine, well its got us all this way and we have now driven right across the Pyrenees from the Med side and are over half way to the Atlantic side. Completely stunning here. The bikes taken some punishment today mind up all those hills and hairpins!

Im reluctant to move on to the coast as we are enjoying the mountains so much.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## steco1958

Barry

Have you been to Picos de Europa as yet,,,,your camera will take a bashing there,,you will not know what to look at first, breath taking scenery.

Steve


----------



## zulurita

barryd said:


> Many thanks for the useful info.
> 
> I think I might avoid the aire next to the trains!
> 
> Regards
> Barry


Yes thats wise as it isn't a good aire. Biarritz was ok as it was easy access to the beach.

Can understand you not want to leave the Pyrenees as we loved it also last Sept/Oct.


----------



## carol

Rita we also did the Pyrennees last Sept - but must have missed you. We liked the aire at Arrens Marsous (not sure about spellings) but that is back from where you are at present... and we did the Gavernie and Cauterets aires as well, we liked the Gavernie one up in the mountains - we didn't stop at Cauterets (if I have them right, the latter is by the town and in a large car park, and the Gavernie one is up from the town, with about 3 different parking areas, and you could use your scooter to go down....

There is also a good walk going out the otherside for the aire

Carol


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Stay in the mountains. Enjor yourself.
I did not like Biaritz, scruffy and noisy. It was raining so that did not help.
What I remember of the scenery was millions of pine trees interspersed with the occasional sunflower fields.


Dave p


----------



## barryd

steco1958 said:


> Barry
> 
> Have you been to Picos de Europa as yet,,,,your camera will take a bashing there,,you will not know what to look at first, breath taking scenery.
> 
> Steve


Ah! Now you have thrown a spanner in the works. Didnt know anything about it. And now DTP has put me of Biarritz! Can you suggest any town names or places I can google to find out a bit more about the Picos De Europa? If its not too far off the plan then if Biarritz proves to be as rubbish as Dave says it is we will continue on there.

Cheers
Barry

EDIT: Just found it myself, its a bit of a trek from Biarritz at around 500 miles there and back so might have to give it a miss. Sounds stunning though.


----------



## steco1958

Just google "Picos de europa"

Or click HERE

Steve


----------



## Ecosse

Hi Barry..when you're in Gavernie walk into the cirque, early morning if you can. It's an amazing place !

Mike


----------



## barryd

Ecosse said:


> Hi Barry..when you're in Gavernie walk into the cirque, early morning if you can. It's an amazing place !
> 
> Mike


Cheers. Hopefully we will be there tomorrow. how much of a walk is it and how near if at all can we get to it with the bike. I can walk but my Arthritis is limiting. Did about a mile of rambling today around the Pont D Espagne. Going up is ok but coming down steep slopes or steps is a nightmare. If its a bit of a hike might just have to send Mrs D up with a camera


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
The Picos mountains are a fair distance along the Green (= wet) Spanish coast from where you are.

Gavarnie is a must see place - we stayed at the parking places in June 08 with a service point (free when we there) about a mile out of the village but some MH's were parked in the centre.

We also went to La Rhune rack railway - fantastic trip on a clear day and the pretty Basque villages, staying at St Pee sur Nivelle aire by the lake which has a very long aerial runaway across it.

There is also a large tax free (not?) shopping place on the border on the Col d'Ibardin.

There is an aire at Hendaye by the border but next to the railway station.

I'm envious 

Steve


----------



## barryd

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> The Picos mountains are a fair distance along the Green (= wet) Spanish coast from where you are.
> 
> Gavarnie is a must see place - we stayed at the parking places in June 08 with a service point (free when we there) about a mile out of the village but some MH's were parked in the centre.
> 
> We also went to La Rhune rack railway - fantastic trip on a clear day and the pretty Basque villages, staying at St Pee sur Nivelle aire by the lake which has a very long aerial runaway across it.
> 
> There is also a large tax free (not?) shopping place on the border on the Col d'Ibardin.
> 
> There is an aire at Hendaye by the border but next to the railway station.
> 
> I'm envious
> 
> Steve


Cheers Steve

The Aire at St Pee sur Nivelle sounds a good place to stay. Biarritz and the other resorts as well as the Train all sound within easy biking distance. Camping car infos reckons its 12 Euros a night though which seems excessive for an Aire. Im being a tight Yorkshire man again!!

Thanks ever so much once again.

B D


----------



## Ecosse

Barry.....the track up into the cirque de gavernie is quite rough and is used by donkey's carrying tourists, to avoid this we walked up the riverside which was superb! I don't think you could take your motorbike up there.If you feel that the walk might be uncomfortable for you just walk towards the cirque until you get part of the view.
The notch in the ridge that you will see above you is the Breche de Roland which is the spanish frontier leading into the Odessa National Park. 
We camped in a small campsite of the cirque track, if this was still open it you could take the bike up to this point to shorten the walk in.
You could also take the road up from Gavernie to give you better views of the Breche. Have a great day whatever you do.

Mike


----------



## lalala

This sounds great as we are going to this area, looking forward to it even more after reading these posts. We are driving down from the North of France and will start touring around from Plaisance de Gers. Hope the weather stays good!
Lala


----------



## Ecosse

Barry...just had a look at Gavernie on Google, the track looks much improved since we were there so you may get your bike quite far up the track.Have a look at the street level photos it looks stunning !


----------



## lalala

This sounds great as we are going to this area, looking forward to it even more after reading these posts. We are driving down from the North of France and will start touring around from Plaisance de Gers. Hope the weather stays good!
Lala


----------



## lalala

This sounds great as we are going to this area, looking forward to it even more after reading these posts. We are driving down from the North of France and will start touring around from Plaisance de Gers. Hope the weather stays good!
Lala


----------



## barryd

Hi

Thanks all for the input. We have been off line for a a couple of days. Had two fantastic nights at Gavarnie. I just cant describe how awsome it really is and if your within a 100 miles of the area you must go.

The Aire at the top (about a mile up from the village) has the most stunning views of any Aire I have ever been on or wild spot for that matter. Most of the vans however elected to park in the car park near the village which I just couldnt work out but there you go.

I managed most of the walk thanks but I was buggered when I got back. The only beer I could find in the shop was some 8% strange evil looking lager so I got stuck into that back at the Aire which we had to ourselves with the guitar out watching the sun go down, I nearly cried!

Today we managed to park at Grebe and take the bike up to the Cirque Du Tromouse which is even bigger than Gavarnie. What a trek though. about 10 miles and all up and up. ITs even bigger than Gavarnie although I still think Gavarnie is the most picturesque. If you going up to Tromouse though try and pick a quiet time as its would be a bit tight in a large van and some of the roads up to the top are twisty, steep and narrow.

When I get chance I will post some pictures. By the end of the week we will be in Biarritz and will have completely crossed the Pyrenees from Med to Atlantic. 

Im currently back in Lourdes where Mrs D has gone shopping and to get some of the special water!

Cheers
BD


----------



## barryd

Turns out we were dead lucky with the weather up in the mountains. Yesterday after Lourdes we turfed up at Sauvingnon just north of Pau, it was really hot and close but last night it all changed and it poured down. Forecast does not look good for most of France for the next week!

We have had wonderful weather right across the Pyrenees. Will end up in a Rainy Biarritz today and no doubt will have the same opinion as DTP!

Lets hope it improves again soon! Still warm enough for shorts though.

Cheers
BD


----------



## tramp

glad your enjoying it 8) 

only 20more days till I`m there on my Africa twin m/bike blasting through those same mountain roads .

heaven is on 2 wheels :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

tramp said:


> glad your enjoying it 8)
> 
> only 20more days till I`m there on my Africa twin m/bike blasting through those same mountain roads .
> 
> heaven is on 2 wheels :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your not kidding! A bikers dream up here. Been great fun even on our little Speedfight!

We binned Biarritz today and headed off back into the hills. Ended up at St Jean Pied De Port. Its got dead busy and the Aire here is filling up fast. I reckon its something to do with the national holiday tomorrow. We are 5 miles from Spain here so may nip up on the bike. Want to get some cheap **** at least!

Weather is like being in the Lake district on a bank holiday. Really grey and low cloud. Cant believe how lucky we were in the big mountains!

Good luck with the bike trip your going to have a ball down here!

Cheers
BD


----------



## UncleNorm

A long time ago... last June, AuntieSandra and I stopped at a large aire on the Boulevard des Plages, on the edge of Anglet, a little town just up from Biarritz. The beach was just through the hedge, a beautiful sight to behold. 

The aire is in the books. It can take up to 82 MHs per night, at €6pn, although no-one came for the money. We were there for 7 nights! The municipal police visited the aire several times a day. It was fun watching as 2 cars were ticketed for using the MH spaces! :lol: The notice at the gate was very clear! 8O 

At the gate was a well-used cycle track. We rode into another nearby town of Bayonne. A bus service into Biarritz also ran from the beach area. 

For the first time ever, we used a French bus service, into Biarritz, about €1.20 return each. The bus dropped us off in the middle of the town. We enjoyed our brief visit, especially the coastal location with its many surfing beaches. For an hour, we just sat at a brasserie people watching. Very pleasant... but each to his own! :roll: :wink:


----------



## barryd

Thanks for that. Just found it on www.campingcarinfo.com and it looks ok. Added to the list. There are two there but it looks like on is only open July and August perhaps an overspill.

Regards
Barry


----------



## ambegayo

*Pyrenees and Biarittz Forums*

We washed our van at Hendaye, much to the disapproval of the Germans, carried on to Carbreton, a very large aire on the seafront through some lovely rich houses. In the aires book.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Just North of Bayonne on the beach is a Aire call Ondres Plage.

We stayed there many years ago.
Very quite and wide beach.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again Barry! 

I wish I were there again! We enjoyed the area so much last year. It was the first time we'd been that far. We thought, "We've come this far, let's pop into Spain." Never been to Spain! Then over the Pyrenees, through Andorra. Never been to Andorra before!

I think it's brilliant when we can do something for the first time ever, AT OUR AGE!! :roll: :wink:

Here's a photo of the aire at Anglet, generous spaces on tarmac...


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the info everyone. Plenty of choice really. This Aire we are on right now is the buisiest we have seen in three and a half weeks. 18 vans and a Tugger!! I reckon all the French are out in force this weekend. Shame as the weather is till bad. Looks like a cold front covering most of Western Europe.

Regards
Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Barry will you stop posting please.
You are making me envious, especially as i paid the mortgage off yesterday.

looks like my first trip out will be Assen tt in June

Cheers

dave p


----------



## barryd

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Barry will you stop posting please.
> You are making me envious, especially as i paid the mortgage off yesterday.
> 
> looks like my first trip out will be Assen tt in June
> 
> Cheers
> 
> dave p


Ha Ha! nice one Dave! Congrats on getting rid of the mortgage, its a great feeling when you do. Just think of all the cash you can now put asside for your MH adventures!

Dont be too envious. There is a massive thunderstorm right now and buckets of rain. Mrs D has picked up a book as the Camos has given into the thuderstorm and Celebrity master chef come dancing with big brother has gone off!

Cheers
BD


----------



## wooly

Hi I'm following this closely as we're heading down to the Pyranees in September, three week trip so we should have time to visit some of the fantastic places you are all mentioning. We will be doing it the other way around, hoping to do Carcasommne, Tarn Gorge and Millau viaduct on the way back. So keep on wetting our appetites with updates and post the pictures when you get back
Thanks - Michael


----------



## barryd

wooly said:


> Hi I'm following this closely as we're heading down to the Pyranees in September, three week trip so we should have time to visit some of the fantastic places you are all mentioning. We will be doing it the other way around, hoping to do Carcasommne, Tarn Gorge and Millau viaduct on the way back. So keep on wetting our appetites with updates and post the pictures when you get back
> Thanks - Michael


When I get chance I will post up some of the aires and best places we have seen. We did The Millau and Tarn area last year and there are two fab places to stay at Sales Curren and St Rome De Tarn. (probably spelt them wrong)

Your in for a treat!

Regards
Barry


----------



## barryd

Hi all.

Today we finally trundled into Biarritz. The weather was foul this morning but we looked around the old town of St Jean Pied De Port in the rain and our water proofs anyway. It's taken 12 days to cross the mountains from Med to Atlantic and I have to say it has been one of the most fantastic trips of my life.

Once we got to Biarritz the sun started shining and there was a real party atmosphere. There is some kind of rugby match going on and the place has gone wild. The Aire is packed and the cops have just managed to snag me for 10 Euros after everyone said you never get charged!

Anyway. Here are a few pics of the journey

The start of the trip on the France / Spanish border Med side.










A bit further in at our first stop in the mountains at Duilhac Sous Peyrepertuse (on the Aires book, Med, Page 200, no 57. Stunning










Pont D' Espagne near the Ski resort of Cauterets . Superb Cable car trip here as well.










Hank the Tank and Pig the scooter at the Aire at Gavarnie. On our own. So quiet and peaceful (except when I got the guitar out)










Cirque Du Gavarnie, Photo just doesn't get the scale, its huge!










And Cirque Du Tromouse. A bit further round and harder to get to. 10 miles up from Gedre, up and up on the bike, thought his little piston was going to come through the seat!










And finally (I have missed quite a bit out) we reach the Atlantic and Biarritz which after the places we have seen seems so busy but it is quite nice and a happy atmosphere. We are now celebrating with a good drink back at the Aire!










Fantastique!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay

Some great piccies there Barry.  

The aire at Gavarnie looks a cracker.

pete


----------



## barryd

Thanks, it is superb. I reckon if you can be lucky with the weather this time of year is superb as its quiet, there is still snow yet we had temperatures of between 20 and 28 degrees.

Its all changing now though, rubbish forecast but we can only be thankful for the superb weather we had across the mountains.

If you look at the two people walking up the track on the Cirque Du Gavarnie pic you do get an idea of how massive it is.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Mike48

Barry. To avoid the charge at Biarritz just watch the French vacate their vans at around 6.45pm just before the Police arrive to collect the money. When I was there I was the only one who paid. You can also stay on the Aire access road for free.


----------



## locovan

Barry I have just been reading this and Im so pleased you are having such a great time and love the photo's--keep having fun :wink:


----------



## barryd

locovan said:


> Barry I have just been reading this and Im so pleased you are having such a great time and love the photo's--keep having fun :wink:


Ah, thanks Mavis. Yep after a shaky start we are having the time of our lives.

The aire at Biarritz seems pretty noisy after all those mountain (and free!) aires.

Might look for a quieter one tonight. Its packed here as well.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## neilmac

Hi Barry, glad all's going well 

If you do get to that aire at Renteria *and* you fancy a bit of a treat - you'll be within walking distance of a restaurant voted 5th best in the *WORLD!* according to these people!!!!

(They did have a kitchen fire in February but hopefully not all the food was burned :roll: )

Address - Restaurant Mugaritz, Otzazulueta Baserria, Aldura Aldea 20, 20100 Errenteria Gipuzkoa, Spain


----------



## barryd

neilmac said:


> Hi Barry, glad all's going well
> 
> If you do get to that aire at Renteria *and* you fancy a bit of a treat - you'll be within walking distance of a restaurant voted 5th best in the *WORLD!* according to these people!!!!
> 
> (They did have a kitchen fire in February but hopefully not all the food was burned :roll: )
> 
> Address - Restaurant Mugaritz, Otzazulueta Baserria, Aldura Aldea 20, 20100 Errenteria Gipuzkoa, Spain


Cheers Neil.

Sounds good but perhaps a tad over budget for us!

In the end we drove to San Sebastian, parked in the Aire on the edge of town and flew around the town on the bike. The weather was awful. Really windy and cold. We picked up some cheap **** and went back to France. We spent a couple of nights at the Aire at Anglet just north of Biarritz which for some reason was free and then we headed inland and are currently in the Lot Valley at St Sylvester Sur Lot. Going to continue along the Lot, maybe do a bit of the Dordogne (again) and if there is time go back home via Brittany.

The weather has been poor for quite a few days now. South of France in May and its freezing!!! We did 6 miles on the bike yesterday afternoon, got completely soaked and I havent been so cold since Devon in January.

Parked in an empty car park overlooking the river earlier which suddenly got hemmed in by hordes of old guys and there cars who have started a huge boules tornement so looks like we will be here for the night then!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## TM59

*It that a Camos Dome*

Is that a Camos Dome on the van. If so how is is performing for you in France/Spain.

Keep on cruising.

Trevor


----------



## barryd

*Re: It that a Camos Dome*



TM59 said:


> Is that a Camos Dome on the van. If so how is is performing for you in France/Spain.
> 
> Keep on cruising.
> 
> Trevor


Hi

Sorry been offline for a bit. Yep its a Camos 40cm. Its performed really well. Last year we got British TV all over France and as far east as Bavaria and the Italian lakes and this year it was ok down to northern Spain on both the Med and Atlantic sides. However, if it rains heavy in those areas you tend to loose certain channels and just get left with the crap ones and Sky News, Algezera etc. It will however auto tune in to a load of other satellites but I havent tried it yet. Doesnt like being parked under trees but when its blowing a Gale and all the Alvins etc all come down it still works.

Been up to the Lot Valley, back through the Dordogne and are currently on route up to Brittany. Weather has been crap lately but not bad today.

Cheers
BArry


----------



## TM59

Barry

Thanks for the information, really useful. Must start saving my pennies!!!!!

Trevor


----------

